
Massive pool of US biomedical postdocs starts to shrink - tdaltonc
http://www.nature.com/news/massive-pool-of-us-biomedical-postdocs-starts-to-shrink-1.18632
======
reverend_gonzo
_Garrison says that it is unclear whether the trends are bad news for young
researchers. “Since most will end up outside the laboratory sooner or later,
one interpretation is that they are just taking a more direct route to the
next stage of their career,” he says. “But for consumers of research, this
probably means that there is less science being done.”_

I think what it really means is that the industry is now getting to the point
where its profit can be realized, which means there's more money going into it
from companies (research or otherwise) and of course, at the end of the day,
people will go where the money is.

------
jsudhams
Hmmm, allow immigrants to do phd with spouse to work visa so that they can pay
for the education and do this course

